# Ordered a gateway from eachmall.me Big mistake?



## TJHeartnote (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to ask is this site legitimate? I ordered their $60 gateway card and according to their tracker it hasn't left china yet!  I paid extra for the 5-8 day shipping and it's day 10 and still has not left shenzhen. i'm starting to think this site may be another spoof site. I went through here and it shoptemp listed it as a reputable site but so far it doesn't seem like it! Have I really screwed the pootch on this one?


----------



## ground (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered from them and got it pretty fast (without the extra shipping stuff propably, i cant remember but I always take the cheapest shipping option).


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Dec 15, 2014)

TJHeartnote said:


> I have to ask is this site legitimate? I ordered their $60 gateway card and according to their tracker it hasn't left china yet! I paid extra for the 5-8 day shipping and it's day 10 and still has not left shenzhen. i'm starting to think this site may be another spoof site. I went through here and it shoptemp listed it as a reputable site but so far it doesn't seem like it! Have I really screwed the pootch on this one?


 
Items take *Forever *to get out of China especially during the holidays so I wouldn't be worried. I've bought from eachmall in the past and they haven't screwed me over yet.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just got mine from them, if it says it sorted and departed check USPS with your tracking number it stops tracking after it leaves china.


----------



## Shanester (Dec 15, 2014)

I nearly ordered from eachmall as well. However, after hearing from other threads/posts that the site is not trustworthy, I figured it would be worth the extra 10 bucks to order from a better site (plus, other sites offer 2-4 day shipping). Right now, the cheapest price I can find is 72.50 on http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/gateway-3ds-card-for-3ds3ds-xl-p-9.html


----------



## Xx3DSHACKERxX (Dec 15, 2014)

I want to buy a Gateway from eachmall too, they're so cheap...

>mfw no gateway


----------



## tony_2018 (Dec 15, 2014)

So is this the norm now, order first and then ask questions later?


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Dec 15, 2014)

Bakuryu42 said:


> Just got mine from them, if it says it sorted and departed check USPS with your tracking number it stops tracking after it leaves china.


 
When did you order yours? I'm debating on whether or not the shipping option above Free Shipping is worth the extra $1.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shanester said:


> I nearly ordered from eachmall as well. However, after hearing from other threads/posts that the site is not trustworthy, I figured it would be worth the extra 10 bucks to order from a better site (plus, other sites offer 2-4 day shipping). Right now, the cheapest price I can find is 72.50 on http://www.3dsgamerworld.com/gateway-3ds-card-for-3ds3ds-xl-p-9.html


 
Who told you they weren't trust worth?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 15, 2014)

Ive got mine from YeahGeek.com.
It took 13 working days to arrive to Europe form China without any extra custom taxes. Paid it $65 including shipping.


----------



## derkiederk (Dec 15, 2014)

Ordered mine from them on the 4th, last tracking event was "export customs scan" on the 7th. A quick Google suggests this is normal and it likely left China already. This was with the standard free shipping though.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Dec 15, 2014)

Monty Kensicle said:


> When did you order yours? I'm debating on whether or not the shipping option above Free Shipping is worth the extra $1.


Ordered it Dec 01, it was in my mailbox the 13th, not bad when you think about it. This was with the option above free shipping for the extra $1 fyi.


----------



## Shanester (Dec 15, 2014)

Bakuryu42 said:


> Who told you they weren't trust worth?


 
Go to the search bar and type in eachmall.me. A lot of people have had complaints that they never received their order, even after like 2 months. I'd pass.

If you don't have a Visa credit card, you cannot order from the cheapest places including modchipsdirect and yeahgeek.


----------



## Bakuryu42 (Dec 15, 2014)

Shanester said:


> Go to the search bar and type in eachmall.me. A lot of people have had complaints that they never received their order, even after like 2 months. I'd pass.
> 
> If you don't have a Visa credit card, you cannot order from the cheapest places including modchipsdirect and yeahgeek.


Well Idk what to tell them I got mine, and a lot of other people did.


----------



## telon22 (Dec 15, 2014)

TJHeartnote said:


> I have to ask is this site legitimate? I ordered their $60 gateway card and according to their tracker it hasn't left china yet! I paid extra for the 5-8 day shipping and it's day 10 and still has not left shenzhen. i'm starting to think this site may be another spoof site. I went through here and it shoptemp listed it as a reputable site but so far it doesn't seem like it! Have I really screwed the pootch on this one?


From what you are telling us it's not their fault it's the shipping company faults


----------



## Gadgetguy (Dec 15, 2014)

I also used Eachmall. Good company. As far as I have heard very few (actually - I have never heard of any) people had problems with them. Would buy from them again. (Takes a long time however - as posted by others)


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Dec 15, 2014)

Bakuryu42 said:


> Well Idk what to tell them I got mine, and a lot of other people did.


 
Indeed, I've bought loads of modchips, console repair parts and flash carts from them with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## titegtnodI (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered something from China around this time once and it took 10 months to arrive. It got lost in the mail, I'm surprised it arrived at all. Would the company reship if you never received your item is the real question here. My company did (I didn't order a Gateway, I bought an N64 game), so I ended up with 2 copies.


----------



## Shanester (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm just going off of what other people have posted. I'd personally spend an extra 10 bucks to get the card in 4 days, considering the ridiculous shipping time from eachmall. To each his own.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Dec 15, 2014)

Bought from them on the 1st, got my gateway in less than two weeks, genuine and everything


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I've used them a lot without issue, for what it's worth.

FWIW the shipping speed on these Chinese sites tends to be how long it takes to ship once it's left their warehouse.  If it takes them 2 weeks to prepare your order, you'll get it in your higher priced 8-10 days after THAT, or your 20-30 days on the cheaper shipping.


----------



## xyzman (Dec 15, 2014)

Protip: never pay for fast shipping when ordering from Chinese shops during holiday season. The only thing you should pay for is tracking (registered airmail). Also, never ever count on them shipping within given time.

At any case, this shop is trusted and ships genuine gateways.


----------



## sanin6 (Dec 15, 2014)

you gotta think about the holidays too, cause TONs of packages ship out during holidays   
I had to wait for my gateway for almost a month
I ordered it on Nov.17.2014 and just got it a couple days ago


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 15, 2014)

I've bought from them a couple times, shipping is pretty average for China/HK post.
Never had any problems with them. I bought my Gateway there as well.
The tracking page is pretty shit at updating though. Usually your local postal service will have up to date tracking info after it leaves China but the original tracking page will still be stuck at the same cryptic message that claims it's still in China.
I don't understand where people are getting this rumor that they are not trustworthy from. I've seen people mention it every time eachmall is brought up but I've never seen any proof or source for their claims. For all I know people may have been paid by other sites to spread the rumor.


----------



## ClericLaw (Dec 15, 2014)

uhh i bought from them, genuine gateway, took 7 days


----------



## Xx3DSHACKERxX (Dec 15, 2014)

Does this really work?



> How to use PayPal with eachmall
> 
> 1. create an eachmall account.
> 2. go to eachmall.me make sure youre logged in and wishlist the gateway card.
> ...


----------



## x06xp (Dec 15, 2014)

dude why in the world did you choose to order something in this month? the busys month in the year to ever get anythnig from china?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2014)

I honestly don't know anything about eachmall, but if you ask me, you should be cautious when you buy anywhere that ships out of China, because, as you most likely know, that's where the majority of bootleg products come from.


----------



## tyons (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered from them on november/december too and my gateway arrived. only it took a loooot of time. but it arrived.


----------



## Pox (Dec 15, 2014)

They are fine store, once you get verified with ID.
I got my GW from them 2 weeks after it was shipped, and up till now all is ok.


----------



## ricosuave0922 (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered one from them on Dec. 2nd as well. The tracking showed it sitting in China for quite a long time and I started looking around at reviews and I was getting very nervous. They seem to have a ton of terrible reviews online. But it did show up in the US last Thursday and showed up at my house today. Everything seems to be legit.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 15, 2014)

As far as flashcarts go, I've never had any real issue with them. If it's a bottom-of-the-barrel R4 clone, they're cheap enough about it that they won't even attach the labels, but with a Gateway I'm sure that won't happen. I've only ever used their standard shipping option, though.


----------



## ricosuave0922 (Dec 15, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> As far as flashcarts go, I've never had any real issue with them. If it's a bottom-of-the-barrel R4 clone, they're cheap enough about it that they won't even attach the labels, but with a Gateway I'm sure that won't happen. I've only ever used their standard shipping option, though.


eachmall was bottom of the barel then haha. I had to apply my own stickers and the gateway packaging wasn't even assembled, the box was still flat. At least it is a legit cartridge and not a clone so I couldnt really care less about them not assembling the box or applying stickers.


----------



## t123a1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to order mine from Playmods. It's a Big mistake or am I doing a great deal?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 15, 2014)

Flattened boxes are common just to save on airmail costs. I just figured that the labels weren't on mine because it was too much effort for an R4 that cost under $2, but maybe they're just too lazy for any cart.


----------



## Zidapi (Dec 15, 2014)

5-8 days is the time the item will be in transit, _not_ from the moment you order to the moment it arrives. They're likely awaiting stock. Delays are also to be expected as Christmas approached.


----------



## clock (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello I was thinking of getting another gateway for my friend. When I check out at eachmall.me there's only 1 option for payment method and that's western union. Are there any ways to pay with Visa or Paypal?


----------



## Oishikatta (Dec 16, 2014)

clock said:


> Hello I was thinking of getting another gateway for my friend. When I check out at eachmall.me there's only 1 option for payment method and that's western union. Are there any ways to pay with Visa or Paypal?


 
I tried to order from them as well, but had the same issue.

They also only give partial instructions if you do try to use western union, so you'd have no way of knowing if you're doing it right and then you can't get it back if it's wrong.

Edit: The difference after western union's fees between them and ordering from modchipsdirect is only ~$6.95. I think that's worth it for 3-day shipping and not having to deal with western union.


----------



## Corduroy88 (Dec 17, 2014)

My 2cents:

Yesterday (dec 16) I received a Gateway ordered on Nov 15 that was shipped on Nov 17. I haven't tested it yet, but it surprised me that didn't came fully packaged. Gateway stickers were included in the pack but not put over the card, the box was disassembled, etc. Hard to explain. I'll take pictures later.


----------



## codychaosx (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm surprised a sky3ds fanboy hasn't commented something like "yeah your big mistake was getting a gateway instead of sky3ds" lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 17, 2014)

codychaosx said:


> I'm surprised a sky3ds fanboy hasn't commented something like "yeah your big mistake was getting a gateway instead of sky3ds" lol


They've all been banned


----------



## Nollog (Dec 17, 2014)

codychaosx said:


> I'm surprised a sky3ds fanboy hasn't commented something like "yeah your big mistake was getting a gateway instead of sky3ds" lol


 
Holy shit the salt is real.

What threw me off from ordering from eachmall was the fact there's a .com a .me and several others, which is the trustworthy one?
are they all the same?
why so many tld's and different layouts if you're legit.
In the end got the card from a french language site shipped from singapore


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 17, 2014)

The .com site does not sell flashcarts but accepts paypal
The .me site sells flashcarts but doesnt take paypal

They are both the same company but the sites are seperated so they can keep their paypal account


----------



## tony_2018 (Dec 17, 2014)

Better order what you have to before the 2 month of next yr, because once chinese new yr comes around you're not hearing a peep.


----------



## TimeMuffin (Dec 17, 2014)

t123a1 said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to order mine from Playmods. It's a Big mistake or am I doing a great deal?


 

I'm not sure whether to recommend them based on what's happening with my order. They initially messed up and I didn't get a confirmation email, after emailing they responded within a day and blamed it on Paypal.

Apparently shipped the Gateway yesterday but I noticed they used "Priority Air Mail" instead of "EMS EXpress" for which I had payed €20 more!

Received another reply today, they will either refund the difference in postage or send me another one using EMS shipping with the condition that I refuse delivery of the old parcel.

Awaiting their response as of now, I picked the refuse delivery option....

Dammit!!!


----------



## t123a1 (Dec 17, 2014)

TimeMuffin said:


> I'm not sure whether to recommend them based on what's happening with my order. They initially messed up and I didn't get a confirmation email, after emailing they responded within a day and blamed it on Paypal.
> 
> Apparently shipped the Gateway yesterday but I noticed they used "Priority Air Mail" instead of "EMS EXpress" for which I had payed €20 more!
> 
> ...


 
Well, I ordered mine Yesterday and received the confirmation of shipping today. They give me the tracking number and now I am waiting


----------



## Nollog (Dec 17, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> The .com site does not sell flashcarts but accepts paypal
> The .me site sells flashcarts but doesnt take paypal
> 
> They are both the same company but the sites are seperated so they can keep their paypal account


 
that actually makes sense, even though paypal are a law onto themselves, and i'd imagine would just blow both of them


----------



## honorigami (Dec 17, 2014)

it took around 2 weeks when i ordered mine last year without extra shipping cost .  don't worry, you will get it soon.  they are trustworthy.


----------



## ricosuave0922 (Dec 17, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> The .com site does not sell flashcarts but accepts paypal
> The .me site sells flashcarts but doesnt take paypal
> 
> They are both the same company but the sites are seperated so they can keep their paypal account


 
I ordered my flashcart from the .com site.


----------



## Nollog (Dec 17, 2014)

Xx3DSHACKERxX said:


> Does this really work?


 
lol, wow, it really does.
Or, does now that I already bought it with tenpay.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there a US or North America based Online Store that I can order from?


----------



## bobtheglob101 (Dec 17, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Is there a US or North America based Online Store that I can order from?



Modchipsdirect is one of them. I've ordered from them before and they're shipping from Buffalo


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Jan 15, 2015)

They shipped my Gateway 3 days ago and the tracking number still doesn't work. Are they trying to scam the fuck out of me?


----------



## VerseHell (Jan 15, 2015)

Nope, it took 5 days to work for me.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Jan 15, 2015)

VerseHell said:


> Nope, it took 5 days to work for me.


Oh, now I'm relieved, thanks. 

How long did it take for you to get it?

Uhm... Je Suis Charlie, I guess...


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 15, 2015)

mine got shipped on the first but hasn't arrived along with a ds top screen ribbon wich I ordered before


----------



## VerseHell (Jan 15, 2015)

MisterPantsEyes said:


> Oh, now I'm relieved, thanks.
> 
> How long did it take for you to get it?
> 
> Uhm... Je Suis Charlie, I guess...



About 2 weeks after the order, but it was in July, it should probably be longer now.


----------



## Generation 16 (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought my Gateway from eachmall and got it in 2 weeks. It is an actual Gateway, not a clone (longer middle gold pin).
It came without a front sticker for the Red Card or Blue Card though, lol. At least it came with the Red Card sticker for the back.


----------

